# please help with cats



## Moerse Rooikat (15/1/19)

hi all
since I lost my wife i am no longer able to look after all our cats 
if any of you can help me find new homes for them it would be much appreciated 
i am in table view cape town 



this is gesigie she is 5y old she was hit by a car and is since very scared and need a quiet loving home she is fixed 



this is missty and snowy brother and sister 6y old she is skinny and sometimes playful he is fat and lazy both are fixed


this is mathewis he is 4y and is gesigie son he is wild and is not fixed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. B (15/1/19)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> hi all
> since I lost my wife i am no longer able to look after all our cats
> if any of you can help me find new homes for them it would be much appreciated
> i am in table view cape town
> ...


You lost your wife?


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (15/1/19)

Mr. B said:


> You lost your wife?


she past away on the 27 of December

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/1/19)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> hi all
> since I lost my wife i am no longer able to look after all our cats
> if any of you can help me find new homes for them it would be much appreciated
> i am in table view cape town
> ...



Condolences brother.
Hope you find them all good homes they are beautiful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. B (15/1/19)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> she past away on the 27 of December


My condolences to you brother. May she rest in peace

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt (15/1/19)

Sorry for your loss, bro. Condolences to your and yours through this trying time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (15/1/19)

I am so sadenned by the news my brother! I pray for your strength through this tough time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (15/1/19)

Can I share this on Facebook @Moerse Rooikat? You might have better luck on the FB groups as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (15/1/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Can I share this on Facebook @Moerse Rooikat? You might have better luck on the FB groups as well.


yes please i don't like fb

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/1/19)

So sorry for your loss @Moerse Rooikat!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (15/1/19)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> yes please i don't like fb



@Moerse Rooikat I'll share the pics and info on two FB groups in Yzer, as well as a few groups in the area. Please PM your mobile number to me so that I can give it to people. I won't post your number on FB where everyone can see it. I'll tell people to PM me and then I'll PM your number to them.

FB is a good idea of yours @RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (15/1/19)

@Hooked I am not in a lot of groups and not very active so I will do a post on public (FB) and it would be nice if you and @RenaldoRheeder would share it around.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (15/1/19)

Ok @Hooked the post has been created and I have tagged you in it as well. Post is on public so share away.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (15/1/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Ok @Hooked the post has been created and I have tagged you in it as well. Post is on public so share away.



@Moerse Rooikat @RainstormZA @RenaldoRheeder 

Thanks for doing the post, RainstormZA. I've shared it with 8 FB groups.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

